
This Week in Compressive Sensing - ColinWright
http://nuit-blanche.blogspot.com/2011/09/this-week-in-compressive-sensing.html
======
erkmene
It may be obvious for electric and electronics engineers, but thank you for
introducing me to this concept. Through Wikipedia, I found some very
interesting applications. 1-bit camera ( <http://dsp.rice.edu/cscamera> )
particularly.

~~~
thwest
It is not at all obvious how compressive sensing works! Even if you have a
background in signal processing or linear algebra. Most people approach linear
algebra to solve over-determined systems of equations, not under-determined
systems. But it turns out you can validly pose the problem if you have some a
priori knowledge of the structure of your signal.

Actually, the camera uses a single pixel, not a single bit. The measurements
from pixel are from a 16-bit ADC so we get pretty good grayscale information.
There are some single bit compressive sensing implementations, often used for
radar where the SNR is low.

There's even a startup that is building commercial implementations of single
pixel cameras. We work with the Rice researchers you linked to.
<http://www.inviewcorp.com/>

